
How to Enter the World of Modular Synths - stemmlerjs
http://khalilstemmler.com/2017/11/26/How-to-Enter-the-World-of-Modular-Synths/
======
dang
A blog post is not a Show HN. Please read
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html).

~~~
stemmlerjs
Hey, thanks for showing me this. Sorry mate, this is my first post on HN- a
friend recommended I frame my post this way. Could you point me to a link with
all of the different HN post types and guidelines for them?

